# price question on BOSS TGS 600 ....



## Pinzgauer (Oct 31, 2007)

today my local BOSS dealer quoted me $1,500.00 for a TGS 600, inlcuding the hitch mount and controller including installallation.
First is that a decent price and second am I missing any parts or acessories I should have with this spreader?

Thanks .......


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

That is right in line with what we sell it for. Make sure they give you the top screen with the bag splitter. It comes standard with it.

The only other thing that you may need is a vibrator but, we dont sell a whole lot of them with this spreader. It does fine itself as long as you are using bagged (dry) salt.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Will second using only "dry" sand/ salt.


----------



## Pinzgauer (Oct 31, 2007)

I picked up some narrow asphalt driveways that why I might get the YGS 600. I want to give this a try .... it's BB pellet size and dry ....
http://www.envirosnowmelt.com

what do you think?

thanks .......


----------

